# L’appli i-secrets ne s’ouvre plus



## Derixhorn80 (21 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Mon appli i-secret ne s’ouvre plus.
Quand je la recherche sur l’app store, il m’est indiqué qu’elle n’est pas disponible dàns mon pays.

Savez vous s’il s’agit d’un bug?
Allons pouvoir retrouver un accès à ce qui y est stocké?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Chris K (21 Novembre 2020)

Elle fait quoi cette appli ? Un lien vers l’app store ?


----------



## love_leeloo (21 Novembre 2020)

Chris K a dit:


> Elle fait quoi cette appli ? Un lien vers l’app store ?



C’est secret


----------



## Larme (22 Novembre 2020)

Pourrait-on en savoir plus ?
Quel est le nom "réel" de cette application ? Depuis quand ne l'avais-tu pas ouverte ?


----------



## LS Zaitsev (22 Novembre 2020)

Salut,
Je ne trouve aucune application de ce nom ni dans l'AppStore, ni dans Google.
Le plus approchant que j'ai trouvé est : https://apps.apple.com/us/app/isecret-message/id576269297 et c'est pour iPad.

Si tu veux de l'aide, il faudrait être plus précis, avec un lien si possible.

L'accès à certaines applis est en effet dépendant du pays :
1. dans lequel on se trouve.
2. qui figure dans les informations du compte Apple utilisé pour l'achat / le téléchargement.


----------



## Derixhorn80 (22 Novembre 2020)

Chris K a dit:


> Elle fait quoi cette appli ? Un lien vers l’app store ?


Non, c'est un coffre fort numérique, non relié, à ce que j'en ai compris, au net. 
Quand j'appuie sur l'icône, elle se lance puis disparait.
J'ai uniquement le problème sur mon iPhone, sur l'iPad, elle s'ouvre normalement


----------



## Larme (22 Novembre 2020)

L'iPhone et l'iPad ont la même version d'iOS ? (enfin iOS/iPadOS ?)
Un screen shot du logo de l'application ?
Vu qu'elle fonctionne sur iPad, il y a moyen de récupérer le nom de l'éditeur au moins ?


----------



## Derixhorn80 (22 Novembre 2020)

Larme a dit:


> Pourrait-on en savoir plus ?
> Quel est le nom "réel" de cette application ? Depuis quand ne l'avais-tu pas ouverte ?


C'est un coffre fort numérique, non relié, à ce que j'en ai compris, au net. 
Quand j'appuie sur l'icône, elle se lance puis disparait.
J'ai uniquement le problème sur mon iPhone, sur l'iPad, elle s'ouvre normalement
Son nom est exactement i-Secrets. Voici le pictogramme. 
Il semble ne plus exister dans l'app store.
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Derixhorn80 (22 Novembre 2020)

Larme a dit:


> L'iPhone et l'iPad ont la même version d'iOS ? (enfin iOS/iPadOS ?)
> Un screen shot du logo de l'application ?
> Vu qu'elle fonctionne sur iPad, il y a moyen de récupérer le nom de l'éditeur au moins ?


Mes deux devices sont à jour, avec l'IOS 14,1pour l'iPad et la 14,2 pour l'iPhone.
J'essaie de retrouver l'éditeur pour sur l'ampli iPad, rien.
D'ailleurs, il y avait une option payante pour supprimer les pubs, qui n'est plus active.
Je crains que l'application ait été purement supprimée sans prévenir.


----------



## Derixhorn80 (22 Novembre 2020)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Salut,
> Je ne trouve aucune application de ce nom ni dans l'AppStore, ni dans Google.
> Le plus approchant que j'ai trouvé est : https://apps.apple.com/us/app/isecret-message/id576269297 et c'est pour iPad.
> 
> ...


C'est un coffre fort numérique, non relié, à ce que j'en ai compris, au net. 
Quand j'appuie sur l'icône, elle se lance puis disparait.
J'ai uniquement le problème sur mon iPhone, sur l'iPad, elle s'ouvre normalement
Son nom est exactement i-Secrets. Voici le pictogramme. 
Il semble ne plus exister dans l'app store.
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Larme (23 Novembre 2020)

Donc, l'éditeur est App Ideas Srl, et leurs apps actuellement sur le store français n'inclut pas i-Secrets: Media Vault, ou i-Secrets: Free Media Vault, je suis tombé sur des noms différents sur des sites un peu « étranges » et que je ne préfèrerais pas remettre ici, tant cela semble être du mirroring et potentiellement avec des liens dangereux, et même eux sur leur page l'appelle iSecret ou iSecrets, ils ne semblent pas clair au niveau du wording.

Je t'invite à les contacter, ils ont une partie support ainsi qu'une partie Contact (qui j'espère est toujours un peu active), essaye sur les deux supports je dirais. Demande leur pourquoi elle n'est plus dispo sur le store français. Je suppose que l'app n'a pas été mise à jour depuis très longtemps, mais on sait jamais.


----------



## Chris K (23 Novembre 2020)

L’appli n’a pas été mise à jour depuis 2015... autant dire que c’est mort.


----------



## Derixhorn80 (23 Novembre 2020)

Larme a dit:


> Donc, l'éditeur est App Ideas Srl, et leurs apps actuellement sur le store français n'inclut pas i-Secrets: Media Vault, ou i-Secrets: Free Media Vault, je suis tombé sur des noms différents sur des sites un peu « étranges » et que je ne préfèrerais pas remettre ici, tant cela semble être du mirroring et potentiellement avec des liens dangereux, et même eux sur leur page l'appelle iSecret ou iSecrets, ils ne semblent pas clair au niveau du wording.
> 
> Je t'invite à les contacter, ils ont une partie support ainsi qu'une partie Contact (qui j'espère est toujours un peu active), essaye sur les deux supports je dirais. Demande leur pourquoi elle n'est plus dispo sur le store français. Je suppose que l'app n'a pas été mise à jour depuis très longtemps, mais on sait jamais.


Merci beaucoup Larme pour ton aide.
Je viens d’écrire au support de l’éditeur, en anglais.
J’espère avoir une réponse.
Je t´informerai sur le résultat.
Bien cordialement


----------



## Jpaul92 (4 Janvier 2021)

Derixhorn80 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup Larme pour ton aide.
> Je viens d’écrire au support de l’éditeur, en anglais.
> J’espère avoir une réponse.
> Je t´informerai sur le résultat.
> Bien cordialement


Bonjour,
Quelqu’un a du nouveau sur cette app?


----------



## Derixhorn80 (12 Février 2021)

Derixhorn80 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup Larme pour ton aide.
> Je viens d’écrire au support de l’éditeur, en anglais.
> J’espère avoir une réponse.
> Je t´informerai sur le résultat.
> Bien cordialement


Bonjour, 
Je m’étais engager à revenir vers toi avec la réponse de l’éditeur, alors ma voilà.
Trois relances et aucun retour.
Je rejoins Jpaul92, c’est mort
D’autant plus étonnant que l’appli existe encore sur iPad.
Ce qui m’interpelle le plus, c’est de n’avoir pas été averti par l’éditeur.
Que l’appli ne soit plus mise à jour et n’évolue plus, ok, mais qu’elle ne soit plus accessible du jour au lendemain !!!!!!!!! J’y avais mis tous les codes confidentiels des sites sur lesquels je vais, vous imaginez bien la panade dans laquelle je suis.
Merci à tous pour votre participation à ma conversation et oubliez cet éditeur.


----------

